# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Ανέβασμα φωτογραφιών στο φόρουμ

## Dream Syndicate

Για να ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες πρέπει πρώτα να τις βάλω σε κάποιο host site και μετά να βάλω το link η υπάρχει και άλλος τρόπος;  :: :

----------


## Niva2gr

Μπορείς να τις ανεβάσεις και ως συνημμένα αρχεία. 
Στο πεδίο δημιουργίας νέου θέματος, ή αντίστοιχα στο πεδίο απάντησης, κάτω απο το τον πίνακα που γράφουμε υπάρχει ένα κουμπάκι που γράφει "προσθήκη συνημμένου". Πατώντας αυτό μπορούμε να επιλέξουμε απο τον υπολογιστή μας ποιά φωτογραφία θέλουμε και να την ανεβάσουμε.
Μπορούμε να ανεβάσουμε απο 7 φωτογραφίες σε κάθε ποστ. Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές εμφανίζονται σαν thumbnails, και όταν τα παταμε οι αντίστοιχες φωτογραφίες ανοίγουν σε ξεχωριστό λινκ.

----------


## maria ps

καλημέρα, αυτό δεν ισχύει όμως και για το αβατάρ που δεν μου παίρνει φωτο από το pc  μου με τίποτα γιατί είναι μεγάλο αρχείο, τι πρέπει να κάνω?

----------


## fragos

> καλημέρα, αυτό δεν ισχύει όμως και για το αβατάρ που δεν μου παίρνει φωτο από το pc  μου με τίποτα γιατί είναι μεγάλο αρχείο, τι πρέπει να κάνω?


πρεπει να μικρηνεις την φωτο γιατι το επιτρεπομενο ορειο αν δεν κανω λαθος 120*120!

----------


## Niva2gr

> καλημέρα, αυτό δεν ισχύει όμως και για το αβατάρ που δεν μου παίρνει φωτο από το pc  μου με τίποτα γιατί είναι μεγάλο αρχείο, τι πρέπει να κάνω?



Προς το παρόν το φόρουμ δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να προσαρμόζει το μέγεθος των avatar. Επομένως, αν θέλεις να ανεβάσεις απο τον υπολογιστή σου, πρέπει να μικρύνεις τη φωτογραφία, ώστε να έχει μέγιστο μέγεθος 120χ120 pixels και είναι μικρότερη απο 0.4 Mb.

----------


## melagio80

Εγω παντως συνεχιζω να αντιμετωπιζω προβλημα...

----------


## Blackholesun

η φωτο για προφιλ πρεπει να εχουν τις εξης διαστασεις μηκος πλατος 150χ (pixels) x150
οτιδηποτε αλλες φωτο πανω απο 150p η πανω απο 300κβ θα ανεβουν πολυ αργα η δεν θα ανεβουν καθολου, θελουν σμικρυνση απο οτιδηποτε προγραμμα η στην τελικη αλλαγη formaτ για λογο μεγεθους, αν πχ ειναι bitmap bmp καντε την σε jpeg jpg τα οποια ειναι και πολυ μικροτερα προεκτασιμα αρχεια.

----------


## maria ps

απο χθες δεν μου επιτρέπει ν ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες μου γράφει για ποσοστωση συνημμέννων τι θα πρέπει να κάνω? ευχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## Niva2gr

Αντιμετωπίζουμε ένα γενικό πρόβλημα με το φόρουμ Μαρία! Είμαστε στη διαδικασία της επιδιόρθωσης. Προς το παρόν μπορείς να ανεβάσεις τις φωτογραφίες σου σε ένα διαδικτυακό άλμπουμ, όπως το photobucket, και να τις λινκάρεις μετά απο εκεί.

----------


## maria ps

εντάξει Μαρία μου ευχαριστώ

----------


## Evie

Μαρία είναι εντάξει τώρα για δοκίμασέ το.
Απλά το σύστημα ειχε θέσει ένα όριο στα συνημμένα-που να φανταστεί ότι έχουμε τόσους φτερωτούς φίλους  :Happy: .

----------

